# Members needed



## Mojo1469 (Aug 20, 2018)

317 acre near Ellijay, Ga. looking for 3 members, $400.00 per year. contact Jerry @ fritzfam11@yahoo.com or call 706-654-6603 if no answer leave message and will call you back. Total of 8 members


----------



## ethridgejoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Mojo1469 said:


> 317 acre near Ellijay, Ga. looking for 3 members, $400.00 per year. contact Jerry @ fritzfam11@yahoo.com or call 706-654-6603 if no answer leave message and will call you back. Total of 8 members


I'm interested, when can i see the club, joe 770-363-7617


----------



## Etterman83 (Oct 15, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## Dnichols19 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am interested. I have 3 members with me. 770-595-6545


----------



## CJacks70 (Oct 29, 2018)

I sent an email last week. Is this still available?


----------

